# my best males



## nitty123 (Feb 5, 2012)

POSTED: 2008-10-05
LAST MODIFIED: 2008-10-05
PEDIGREE HAS BEEN SEEN: 262 TIMES

4 GENERATION PEDIGREE
First Second Third Fourth
(Sire) KV'S BIG JOHN 1XW NAGY'S RED BONE (WCC'S) KITTEN'S DEVIL DEACON (ROM) BAILEY'S BINGO (1XW)
(KITTEN'S) MARLOWE'S PEACHES (POR)
BAILEY & LOCKE'S TWISTER BAILEY'S BINGO (1XW)
RICHARDSON'S CREAM
COCHRAN'S BABY RUTH GARRETT'S LITTLE RED BOY ROM CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM
MARLOWE'S TABBY GIRL POR
(GARRETT'S) LOCKE'S TURBO CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM
MARLOWE'S TABBY GIRL POR
(Dam) HARD WORKING KENNELS PEACHES CH SLIM SHADY ROM CH BODY SNATCHER'S RUTKUS ROM LONG'S WERDO (ROM)
CH WARD'S BABY (4XW)(J&S)
TALLENT'S BAA BAA LONG'S ABBE (POR)
TALLENT'S HAPPY
COTTINGHAM'S HOPPY CH COTTINGHAM'S BEAR (3XW-1XLG) CH COTTINGHAM'S RED MAN ROM
TVK'S SCABS
COTTINGHAM'S PLAYGIRL ( HITE'S) CH COTTINGHAM'S RED MAN ROM
COTTINGHAM'S COVERGIRL (COMPLETE PEDIGREE) 2X

yellas bulliet 55lbs


----------



## nitty123 (Feb 5, 2012)

BREEDER: YELLA
OWNER: YELLA
SEX: male
COLOR: Blk-BLK NOSE
POSTED: 2010-12-09
LAST MODIFIED: 2010-12-09


4 GENERATION PEDIGREE
First Second Third Fourth
(Sire) COCHRAN'S CHARLIE COCHRAN'S BUCK III COCHRAN'S BUCK II 2XW GARRETT'S LITTLE RED BOY ROM
COCHRAN'S DIXIE DARLING ROM
COCHRAN'S BUCKYGIRL GARRETT'S LITTLE RED BOY ROM
COCHRANS GERTRUDE ROM
CH COCHRAN'S NOSEY RED COCHRAN'S SHORTY COWBOY (ROM) MORGAN'S RUBAR
MORGAN'S BABBS
COCHRAN'S DIXIE DARLING ROM BRADLEYS CHATAW
MCDONALDS DIXIE
(Dam) YELLA'S VENUS LOPOSAY'S TRIGGER MAN (1XW) KAY'S GRAND SLAM GR CH RC & THE LOCAL BOYS' FRITZ (5XW)
WILKES' BRINDLE GIRL
WILKES' MAMA W.C.C.'S ROCKY ROM
GARRETT'S BELLE
BLANKENSHIPS ROUX LOPOSAY'S MANDO LOPOSAYS MAN
HOPKINS' MISTY LACE
LOPOSAY'S KAY BEE WALL'S & LOPOSAYS ZEKE (1XW)
SIMM'S NAKIT

yellas black , rough game mouth real 38lb bulldog , also i have his father cockrans charlie hes old would like to bred with a eli , bolio female .


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

No posting of dogs for stud or any pups or dogs for sale unless .. Authorized Breeder.. and there is a section for that. IF interested in that venue, just pm redog let him know you would like to be an authorized breeder.

Advertising litters and stud dogs unauthorized can lead to infractions and banned from Gopitbull.com

Thanks for joining and take time to read the rules and all the sticky's! :welcome: to http://www.gopitbull.com ~


----------

